# ARR ESS Too For Sucks Dot Com



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Firstly this is not about the site or members, as typically the members make the site, The admins are another matter!.....read on

Sometimes people dont appreciate the rumours behind them and now I fully understand why the site has the reputation it has.

I have never had an IM piss me off as much as some disfunctional twat with his head up his arse!









Request to remove a sig to www.wak-tt.com


> :
> Both xxxx and xxxx agree the signiture should go. I believe xxxx has asked you to do this in the past, but you continue to use it.
> Not really interested in what goes on with regard to other sites, if you want to see the rules, look up advertising in the For Sale thread and read them.
> I have been around since the early days,(RS4.Org) know of you and understand your frustration, but if every individual posted links to personal/commercial sites, FOC, the site would not run...... it only does at present because sponsors pay, and a few of us put our hands in our own pockets on a regular basis. you are more than welcome to post here, your input is appreciated, but loose the signiture PDQ.


So I send this request...


> Well before you get too carried away on poor recolection, xxxx asked me to remove my link to our vagcheck commercial site which I did and simply set up my Personal site which has been no problem on any forum as the information is TT biased and the diagnostics and vagcom information free and useful to all.
> 
> I discount the sig as being overlooked as Phil was already monitoring me from the request he made and didnt come back to me with any problem with it. Its been there for ages and all I've done recently is tart it up with a picture of my car !
> 
> Could you please link me to where I have broken forum rules with the personal site link as I have looked closely at the classified thread and links and can only find commercial sites entertained in the dialogue posted there and check with Phil on his requests to me.


so WTF is this shit as a response....


> Not going to feck about with you any more, simple........... remove the link, or your ISP will be blocked from the site. Grow up, stop being a pain in the arse and do what we have asked. Last word on the issue! Obviously being civil is not working, maybe the more abrupt approach will register!


Sorry I dont take kindly to crap like that, the more abrupt approach is fecking rude ....how about a civil answer or were the points far too valid, I dont take too kindly to one of your admins giving the ok and you refusing to check and you dont have any rules online against private site links....idiot!


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

:roll:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I take it this is on RS246.com ?

I saw the thread where there seemed to be a "discussion" going on. I didn't realise it had got to this. :?

[edit]
Doh! Now I understand the title of this thread! [smiley=dunce2.gif]
[/edit]


----------



## ferrari-racing (Feb 6, 2005)

WAK gets my vote - a more helpful bloke would be hard to find. Helped me sort out several Audi related problems - instantly and over the phone. Don't let the " inward-looking minority " put you off mate, there are loads of us that appreciate what you do.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

ferrari-racing said:


> WAK gets my vote - a more helpful bloke would be hard to find. Helped me sort out several Audi related problems - instantly and over the phone. Don't let the " inward-looking minority " put you off mate, there are loads of us that appreciate what you do.


Seconded. It is their loss, and those in the know will recommend Wak and point others to his site and/or TTF

I hope one day Wak refuses to help the anal retentive..... :roll:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> I take it this is on RS246.com ?
> 
> I saw the thread where there seemed to be a "discussion" going on. I didn't realise it had got to this. :?


What thread do you mean? Scotty?

I'm just a bit pissed he threw his toys and turned nasty when I simply pointed out to check that another admin had already seen and accepted the link, 
that the forum doesnt have any rules about personal websites,
and why the fuck did he need to get so arsy about a link to wak-TT, 
I mean how many RS246 owners are gonna be interested in a TT site FFS!

(I know I have a commercial arm as well, but I have a lot of commercial links on my site and its still only my personal TT website with all TT useful procedures, although the VAGCOM stuff is useful to all)

I have every right to at least point out his errors and question why a sudden change request after a long time of acceptance.

There's no need for getting nasty, all he had to say is "its something they will address but they will enhance the forum rules to encompass personal sites", specially as the forum rules only mention big brand commercial sites very loosly; I'd just take it on the chin and change it, I dont take kindly to the spoilt brat attitude, "I'm civil and your not" idiot!

I have been around these sites a lot and they just lived up to the reputation they have gained with twats like that. :lol:

Mild mannered reporter to Superbitch in 1 PM. :lol: What a world we live in. I'm over it now the more I think the funnier these people are.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Wak said:


> What thread do you mean? Scotty?


This one HERE.

It didn't take much working out something was up.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

What were you doing on the 'other side' anyway Wak?

With a fucking attitude like that it would appear that you're better off without them.

P.S. Nice to see you having a good old fucking arse balls bitch slap in the Flame Room for a change! :wink:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > What thread do you mean? Scotty?
> ...


ok, thought you had seen something I'd missed!

Sorry for the Vlastanesque thread title that confused you! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

auditt260bhp said:


> What were you doing on the 'other side' anyway Wak?
> 
> With a fucking attitude like that it would appear that you're better off without them.
> 
> P.S. Nice to see you having a good old fucking arse balls bitch slap in the Flame Room for a change! :wink:


I dont know m8, :lol: The S4 has taken me there, and deep down the enthusiasts are enthusiasts, its the odd bad egg that causes a smell!

I'd just met up with S4Woody at my place yesterday shooting the breeze about our cars and how to fit samco hoses! 
Showed him the set I have yet to do on the S4 and found samco have shafted me again! with a hose too short! but thats another story.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I know some will say a private PM should be private, but I this attitude sucks and maybe I'll raise a complaint with watchdog!

:lol: 
From Me:


> Considering I asked you some civil questions your PM is rather rude and harsh how about returning to civility.
> 
> respond to me nicely with Phil's comments on my previous sig,
> apologise for this rude PM and
> ...





> None of the above, grow up and behave or refer the matter to Phil t if you have a problem. Yyyou can send a mail to [email protected], think you may find they will confirm, you are out of order and not welcome with your current attitude.





> pick up your toYs, grOw up yoUrself and learn some civility and Refer yourself and your Attitude to phil, youre just downright rude and should not be in any kind of position of responsibility.
> 
> if you want to make things up as you go along because it suits you then fine but be a man aCcept the faults and the errors on the site and address them yoU'll find civil people will respoNd a lot beTter to you.
> 
> ...


I guess thats the end of that then! :lol:

I only went to say hello to being spotted and put my TT on my Sig , that'll be me banned I suspect. :roll: 

Well JR Eweing has spoken publically and forced me to change my imaginative text, the admins seem to all fit in with my first description. 
Not an ounce of decency amongst them!

I just dont understand why people cant discuss things like gentlemen, they are worse than kids toys out the pram at the drop of a hat.

Shame on you children!


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Real shame as someone like you is an asset to any motoring forum, fact.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Nice use of capitilisation Wak...


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Nicely spotted Kell!!! :lol:

Dave 8)


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Kell said:


> Nice use of capitilisation Wak...


Yeah I liked that too


----------

